# Datenschützer kritisieren „sofortüberweisung.de“



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Mai 2011)

Hatte ich doch schon immer behauptet, nur erhört wurde ich nicht:

Datenschützer kritisieren ?sofortüberweisung.de? - 30.05.2011 - ComputerBase



			
				Computerbase.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Online-Zahlungsdienst „sofortüberweisung.de“ sowie das dahinter  stehende Unternehmen Payment Network sind in den Fokus deutscher  Datenschützer gerückt. Anlass dafür sind Überprüfungen, die beim Nutzen  des Dienstes durchgeführt, dem Kunden aber nur mit sehr kryptischen  Formulierungen mitgeteilt werden.



Flott zahlen: Sofortüberweisung - Internet - FOCUS Online



			
				Focus schrieb:
			
		

> Einfaches Bezahlsystem ohne Neuanmeldung. Allerdings verbieten viele  Banken ihren Kunden die Nutzung und übernehmen im Schadensfall keine  Haftung. Der Grund: *Der Nutzer muss PIN und TAN auf einer bankfremden  Seite angeben.*


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...t-kein-zumutbares-Zahlungsmittel-2749446.html


> Landgericht: "Sofortüberweisung" ist kein zumutbares Zahlungsmittel





> Der von vielen deutschen Webshops eingesetzte Abbuchungsdienst "Sofortüberweisung" der Sofort AG stellt ein "unzumutbares Zahlungsmittel" dar. Dies hat das Landgericht Frankfurt am Main in einem jetzt veröffentlichten Urteil Ende Juni entschieden (AZ.: 2-06 O 458/14). E-Commerce-Betreiber dürfen demnach den Online-Überweisungsservice nicht als einziges Zahlungsinstrument ohne Zusatzkosten anbieten.


http://zap.vzbv.de/452b3544-4b1e-45...g-db_vertrieb-LG_ Frankfurt_aM_24_06_2015.pdf


> Sie begründen dies damit, dass der Verbraucher dafür einem Dritten sensible Kontozugangsdaten mitteilen und in den Abruf weiter Kontoinformationen einwilligen müsse. Dadurch erhalte in diesem Fall die Sofort AG umfassenden Einblick in Finanzdaten, "die auch zur Erstellung von Persönlichkeitsprofilen genutzt werden könnten". Zudem müsse der Kunde dem Zahlungsdienstleister personalisierte Sicherheitsmerkmale wie Pin und Tan mitteilen. Dies berge "erhebliche Risiken für die Datensicherheit" und eröffne große Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten.


----------

